# Jerusalem



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

OK, I am gonna start off with some pics just from the Old City. I'll eventually include some from the newer parts of the city (East and West Jerusalem). 

EDIT: *Just for peoples' reference all of the neighborhoods that I am showing you (outside of the Old City) were developed within the last ~110 years. Jerusalem didn't begin to expand outside the walls of the Old City until around the late 19th/early 20th century, when Jewish residents of the city began building new neighborhoods outside the Old city. So up until very recently, East and West Jerusalem were both wilderness. Enough of the the history lesson...here is Jerusalem! 

All pics are from www.jerusalemshots.com (except maybe one or two)


----------



## NorthWesternGuy (Aug 25, 2005)

Beautiful city. Thanks for the pics Teymani, I´m waiting for more


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Jerusalem its amazing city indeed; thanks for those photos... are very nice


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

Some more photos:

All from the same site as before.


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com

























This one's for Christos


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com

























































Israel's Supreme Court


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com

















































Even the manhole covers are nice Jerusalem


----------



## qompass (May 26, 2009)

*Israel condemned over evictions*

LOL. You zionists are such dreamers. Ethnic cleansing doesn't make a place yours.


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice photos of Jerusalem- the capital of Palestine


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

NorthWesternGuy said:


> Beautiful city. Thanks for the pics Teymani, I´m waiting for more


I am glad you like.  And since you asked for more pictures....there's a looot more coming up :-D :cheers:


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Jerusalem its amazing city indeed; thanks for those photos... are very nice


You're right and you are welcome!  Also, just for you Christos, I included one particular picture. Can you find it?  lol


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

LeB.Fr said:


> Nice photos of Jerusalem- the capital of Palestine


Lol...I don't think you want to see the Palestinian section of the city. It looks worse than Tripoli. ;-) :cheers:


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Gorgeous images. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

Elkhanan1 said:


> Gorgeous images. Thanks for posting.


Sure! I am glad that you like them.


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Excellent pictures


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

Oaronuviss said:


> Excellent pictures


Thank you.


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com


































OK...I am going on hiatus from posting pictures of the old city. There's just too many things to see there.  The best way to see the old city is to get lost, but only during the day!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

*Ok, I've done some deletions, and one or two people came VERY close to getting an infraction. Anyone starting more political arguments in this, or any other photothread, will be given an infraction. Let us enjoy the wonderful photographs!
To those posting photos, please give the photocredits in every new entry you make. Even if you make a statement at the beginning of a thread, it is easier
for people to go to the source if you repeat the credit with each new entry. Thank you *


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.jerusalemshots.com

Some other things that you must see when you will come to visit ...

The famous stained glass windows by Marc Chagall at Hadassah Hospital

































The Israel museum, home of the Dead Scrolls and other national/historical treasures (here is the iconic Shrine of the Book, which houses the Dead Sea Scrolls)









Israel's Parliament bulding, the Knesset









Yad Vashem Holocaust Memorial:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful, amazing, surprising Israeli Jerusalem 

by far one of the most special and prettiest capitals of the world...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

* two thumbs up *


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

nice shots ! Jerusalem is a unique city in the world


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

One of the most special things about Jerusalem: the sunsets!!! (Yes, the city actually glows when the sun sets!!!) 

http://www.geraldbrimacombe.com/Israel/Israel - Jerusalem sunset.jpg









http://gallery.tourism.gov.il/Pages/..\ImageUploads\/Normal420.jpg


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

Jerusalem is wonderful, but it stills need a lot work...renovations of historical places or houses that deserve it, hide all those ugly cables, and of course destroy those houses that are so square that look like shoe boxes, may them be arab or jewish, they are HORRIBLE, also more green areas inside the city...but i'm super happy about the project of the Jerusalem metropolitan park, the city will look amazing surrounded by forests...the future looks good for the city, amazing pictures yemeni..!


----------



## Bergnorth1989 (Nov 8, 2008)

looks amazing.. hope to visit there


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing place!


----------



## Teymani (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is the room where Jesus had his last supper:

http://www.sacred-destinations.com/israel/images/jerusalem/last-supper-room/room-c-zyzy.jpg


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great thread


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Davidson Center
Jerusalem, Israel
Kimmel Eshkolot Architects*













































*
Source: http://archrecord.construction.com/projects/portfolio/archives/0907davidson-1.asp*


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

Awesome pics!


----------



## Casab (Aug 10, 2009)

I do said:


> Awesome pics!


+1


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Kotel HaMa'aravi/Western Wall/Wailing Wall*









*Solid gold menora*









*Jerusalem Archaeological Park/Southern Wall of the Temple Mount/Jewish Quarter*









*Tower of David Museum*




































*Mamilla*









*Bridge of Strings (Santiago Calatrava)*

*Source: www.jerusalemshots.com*


----------



## Jeffreyw (Oct 2, 2007)

Jerusalem is one of the places in the world i would love to visit. Live there? Why not.


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

That bridge is really somthing...


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

yeah and the area around the bridge is gonna look great when they build the new skyscrapers and renovations are done..Israel's Jerusalem sure does have a bright future..!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good pics


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice city!
me surpreende!
esperava algo bem pior!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

M-120 said:


> Is that Hurva Synagouge behind shopping mall or what ever is it?? Or different synagouge?


This is the Hurva under (re)construction in the Jewish Quarter of the Old City.









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/vinizki26/4073542694/*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, updated photos from Jerusalem @Elkhanan 
btw, that u/c structure is going to be ?


>


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice, updated photos from Jerusalem @Elkhanan
> btw, that u/c structure is going to be ?


A new hotel- Waldorf Astoria Jerusalem to be exact. The tower which was demolished was a nice historical structure with a nice front but it's inside was in a bad shape so the entire inside was demolished and only the front was left. The hotel will be built inside it (with another, new building) so it will look exactly the same.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

dark_shadow1 said:


> A new hotel- Waldorf Astoria Jerusalem to be exact. The tower which was demolished was a nice historical structure with a nice front but it's inside was in a bad shape so the entire inside was demolished and only the front was left. The hotel will be built inside it (with another, new building) so it will look exactly the same.


supposed 2 look very european, and classy right?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

its looks like Colleseum in Rome


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

dark_shadow1 said:


> A new hotel- Waldorf Astoria Jerusalem to be exact. The tower which was demolished was a nice historical structure with a nice front but it's inside was in a bad shape so the entire inside was demolished and only the front was left. The hotel will be built inside it (with another, new building) so it will look exactly the same.


Hotel? I also believe that it will be great when its complete


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Posted by Urban Legend in the Israel section.*


*After much delay, the capital's light-rail system is finally nearing completion.*









*Hebrew University, Mount Scopus, in the distance.*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

wish they could keep that grass. one can only hope...


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

How will they water it anyway?


----------



## qompass (May 26, 2009)

dark_shadow1 said:


> How will they water it anyway?


By stealing more water from Occupied Palestine.


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

qompass said:


> By stealing more water from Occupied Palestine.


LOL yeah like palestine has water


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

qompass said:


> By stealing more water from Occupied Palestine.


stupid


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

> wish they could keep that grass. one can only hope...


To keep the grass on tram line? I dont see the reason to remove the grass there later...


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

qompass said:


> By stealing more water from Occupied Palestine.


Why would Israel take water from Jordan?


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

I thought Jordan was independent, is it somehow linked to palestine ?


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ I was just being sarcastic. Jordan is an independent country. But everyone knows that its population is at least 80% Palestinian. It's like an open secret. Based on this, some Israelis argue that Palestine already exists, in Jordan, and that there's no need to create a _second_ Palestine in Israel/the Territories.


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

should we then create palestine instead of jordan ?


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ Do you mean create 'Palestine' out of Jordan? Oh, it's so complicated. On a certain level, yes. But politically, it's impossible. Will the current (British-installed) Hashemite rulers simply hand over power to the Palestinian majority? No. Also, the Arab/Muslim world _needs_ a Palestine, separate from Jordan, to undermine the Jews/Israel and recover a sense of honour after repeated defeats. In the future, however, it's basically inevitable that 'Palestine' and Jordan will be merged, either voluntarily or forcibly. This will produce a new threat to Israel, which is arguably what the Arabs want, and a new round of tension/fighting. It will never end until the Arab/Muslim world understands that the Jews have returned to their ancestral homeland and will never be vanquished.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

politica again?
oh no...


----------



## Chevre (Oct 1, 2009)

ZOHAR said:


> politica again?
> oh no...


+1


----------



## qompass (May 26, 2009)

Elkhanan1 said:


> ^^ Do you mean create 'Palestine' out of Jordan? Oh, it's so complicated. On a certain level, yes. But politically, it's impossible. Will the current (British-installed) Hashemite rulers simply hand over power to the Palestinian majority? No. Also, the Arab/Muslim world _needs_ a Palestine, separate from Jordan, to undermine the Jews/Israel and recover a sense of honour after repeated defeats. In the future, however, it's basically inevitable that 'Palestine' and Jordan will be merged, either voluntarily or forcibly. This will produce a new threat to Israel, which is arguably what the Arabs want, and a new round of tension/fighting. It will never end until the Arab/Muslim world understands that the Jews have returned to their ancestral homeland and will never be vanquished.


I agree with everything except your last sentence in your argument.
Yes, the Arab governments use the Palestine issue to serve a power agenda.
Yes, there is a lack of democracy all over the Middle East.

But, this does not excuse Israel from breaking international law.
To take over a land by force, take its land, agriculture and water, kill thousands of civilians and sadistically repress its population on a daily basis, tormenting them by releasing viscous settler fanatics into their towns. 

You base this on 'Jew's ancestral homeland' holy book zionist bullshit which has no place in modern times. You use Nazi tactics that were used on your ancestors.

This is colonialism, you would be nothing without a world power supporting you. And the people whose land you have settled on will never let you bully them off of it. By not considering its neighbours Israel is destroying its own future. 

Think of this, the only people in the ME who accept you are a handful of US supported puppet regimes! If there WAS democracy in the middle east, Israel would be under much more threat! 

Learn to share with the Arabs, like the Palestinians shared with the Jews until the Zionist state of Israel was tragically invented just 62 years ago. THEN there will be peace.


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

can we just enjoy the pics of this wonderful city (which by the way is the current capital of Israel ) and stop politics !!! 

*control yourself people!!!! :bash:*


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

No more politics. Promise.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Post some, few photos please


----------



## Chakazoolu (Aug 8, 2008)

edited


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^bravo...yalla bye..


----------



## Chevre (Oct 1, 2009)

Chakazoolu said:


> I went to Jordan earlier this year on business, I really wanted to go to palestine, but then was told I had to set foot in Israel first... then I refused to go! Its the last place on the planet a brit would go... or anyone really.


And we here are better off for this. Enjoy Dubai!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

by simon.brinozzi


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Chakazoolu said:


> I went to Jordan earlier this year on business, I really wanted to go to palestine, but then was told I had to set foot in Israel first... then I refused to go! Its the last place on the planet a brit would go... or anyone really.


stupid man... as if britain never harmed or fought nations around the world.


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Jerusalem is indeed a beautful city  hehe


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)




----------



## Chakazoolu (Aug 8, 2008)

Deanb said:


> stupid man... as if britain never harmed or fought nations around the world.


:cheers: I'd agree to that, hehe


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

they're building tramway?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

yep... at last!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

wow jerusalem is just getting better and better... the city council is doing a lot


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

that is nice ! i hope it will replace cars in the future, plus it is a very attractive city it's good they've done some efforts


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Beautiful, I'd say it's the world's only CAPITAL OF TWO NATIONS.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

^^ What about Brussels?


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

lolwut?


----------



## santiago calatrava (Jul 4, 2009)

Elkhanan1 said:


> *Posted by Urban Legend in the Israel section.*
> 
> 
> *After much delay, the capital's light-rail system is finally nearing completion.*
> ...


Is this the place near the Damascus Gate? I remember that wonderful park with palm trees down the way in the picture.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

*All pictures from Jerusalem Shots*















































The Israeli Parlament - The Kneset









King David's Tower









Where East meets West - The Wailing Wall and The Temple Mount










*All pictures from Jerusalem Shots*


----------



## Nasdaq (Feb 3, 2005)

Some pictures I took from my first visit ever to Israel this November.


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow! Really nice pics. Can't wait to see more. Cheers.


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

Nasdaq said:


> Some pictures I took from my first visit ever to Israel this November.


This one is really nice.
*thumbs up*
kay:kay:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great sets


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Great pics.

Long Live Israel.

Jerusalem is the capital of Israel, always and will be, forever.

Viva Israel.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos, especially the aerial above


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I second that ^^^^


----------



## Chevre (Oct 1, 2009)

nice thread!


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Yerushalayim shel zahav. Jerusalem of gold.


----------



## Di-brazil (Sep 12, 2009)

jerusalem the holy city of god to christians and jews .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That bridge probably made by Calatrava, right?


>


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

yes


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

ZOHAR said:


> yes


O.K. thanks, btw i made a little research about that bridge in wikipedia: official name is _Bridge of Strings_ and opened in June of 2008


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> O.K. thanks, btw i made a little research about that bridge in wikipedia: official name is _Bridge of Strings_ and opened in June of 2008


True, that bridge is part of the Jerusalem tram railway and serve the red line.


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> O.K. thanks, btw i made a little research about that bridge in wikipedia: official name is _Bridge of Strings_ and opened in June of 2008


There is a lot of criticism about this bridge since it does not actually fit the city's architecture and because it was very expensive to build and right now it's completely useless since the light rail isn't even operational.


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Di-brazil said:


> jerusalem the holy city of god to christians and jews .




:yes: kay:


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)




----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

YouKnowWho said:


> Now a word for the *intensivecarebearer *- I can (sort of) understand where you're coming from with your 'let's all love each other and share and share alike', but there is one small problem with that... *our arab brethren are not too keen on either lovin' or sharing...* Sorry to poop on your parade, bud, but that's just the way this particular cookie crumbles. So, a little 'clarification' is required at times


ah thanks for your clarification. wait, you actually didn't manage to clarify anything. Your weak attempt in trying to 'educate' me about the 'arab mentality' by claiming that they're somehow incapable of human emotions such as 'lovin' or sharing' as you put it might work on a 6 year old, but I'm sorry to tell you it's not going to work on me. Do you have any facts to back up this claim of yours? and useful internet links perhaps? 

people are very much capable of 'lovin and sharing' when their land is not being bulldozed and developed solely for people of a certain ethnic tribe/religion. That's the heart of the issue. So we can cease this whole "Jews are this..'' and "Arabs are..." bs because it's completely irrelevant


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

intensivecarebear said:


> people are very much capable of 'lovin and sharing' when their land is not being bulldozed and developed solely for people of a certain ethnic tribe/religion. That's the heart of the issue. So we can cease this whole "Jews are this..'' and "Arabs are..." bs because it's completely irrelevant


And that's why all of the Arab states had excellent relationships with Israel until 1967? And why the Palestinians in Gaza stopped fighting Israel after it withdrew 100% of its civilians and soldiers out of Gaza in 1967?


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Why do you guys bother about these Anti Israel and of course Anti Jewish forumers?

Iraq just erased Jewish language on the Jewish tomb in Iraq and turned into a MOSQUE!?!?
So, obviously, you Arabs hates Jews, it has nothing to do with the land of Israel. It is about, ISLAM VS JUDAISM! http://www.ynetnews.com/articles/0,7340,L-3832780,00.html

And, I dont know if UAE donated anything to Haiti, but, look, Israel has a big field hospital in Haiti, saved many people lives, and so on. More than 250-300 IDF soldiers, medics, doctors, nurses and so on will be staying in Haiti for one month and helping other people. And yet, Arab League, do nothing. Sad.

So stop this bullshits and go away, annoying someone else.

Jerusalem is, will be and always be the C.A.P.I.T.A.L of the State of ISRAEL, forever! No matter what.
Judaism was created BEFORE BEFORE BEFORE Christianity and islam, obviously, so obviously, G-d gave Jerusalem to Jews.
Dont forget, we had First and Second temples in Jerusalem and then moslems came in and built dome of the rock and look at whats happening around the world. 




Anyway, please stop bs things and go back to the photos thread. No more "palestinians" things here, cause it doesnt even exist for now, maybe never.
No more politics, enough is enough. You can talk about politics in 'palestinian thread'




Amazing photos of Jerusalem, ISRAEL. Bring them more.




More photos.



I want to go back to Jerusalem.


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Forward.com










Worldpress.com










haaretz.com


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

intensivecarebear said:


> you'll find that usually most people are able to make a distinction between Judaism and Zionism/Israel.


Well, for an overwhelming majority of Jews worldwide, this is a false distinction. Zionism, as Jews define it, not as anti-Semites define it, is the national movement for self-determination of the Jewish people in its ancestral homeland of Israel, including Jerusalem, with which it has had an unbroken connection for over 3,000 years.

Intrinsic to this is the (self-)definition of the Jews as a people and nation, not just a religious community. This is something the Arabs don't seem willing or able to grasp. It allows them to claim they're making nice with individual Jews while denying them their collective right to political independence in their own land, as your comment above illustrates. 

The largest Jewish community in the world today is Israeli; 43% of world Jewry and rapidly approaching 50%. So, if you're opposed to the existence of the State of Israel, you're opposed to Jews, plain and simple.

Now, this doesn't mean you have to support every policy or action of the Israeli government. But a disproportionate, obsessive, hypercritical, and hypocritical disdain for Israel, above all other countries and conflicts, immediately and rightfully arouses suspicions of anti-Semitism. In fact, it is anti-Semitism.

As for the Palestinians, they are a recently conceptualized people whose separate identity only emerged in the 20th century. A large part of their national project is characterized by their oppositional stance toward the Jewish people and it's connection to the Land of Israel, both as they define themselves and as other Arabs define them. This has taken violent form for decades though incessant, intentional attacks on Israeli civilians.

All this makes it extremely difficult for Palestinians and Israelis to reconcile, even more so as the rest of the Arab world continues to inject its insecurities and wounded pride into the mix by dumping all responsibility for its own failures onto the 'Zionist entity.'


----------



## Herzeleid (Nov 3, 2005)

sam_18 said:


> it's true we can enjoy watching beautiful photos from Occupied Palestinian State (including Jerusalem) but with Harrowing Confessions of Israeli soldiers killing Palestinian civilians .... The Israeli military has admitted using WP on the UN compound Israel targets children & women in civilian neighborhod all the world blameon its insane war crime(s) no one can be proud in Israel, No such thing as ugly Archive A LOTS OF CRIMES the worst crimes commited against humanity EVER made by Israel military ...


with love from justin


----------



## YouKnowWho (Dec 25, 2009)

Hebrewtext said:


> http://mideastweb.org


So, with this solid proof, watch doobie boy squeal for further facts of Jewish presence in the Land of Israel / Jerusalem PRIOR TO 1844.. 

To anticipate that justified demand, I'd like to point doobie boy - the budding seeker-of-the-truth and (albeit selective!!) defender-of-the-downtrodden, to a little-known resource called the Bible, which contains some references to fleeting Jewish presence in the Land of Israel even prior to 1844


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing pics!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

funny how a beautiful thread of a beautiful capital turned into this shit... this is a thread of Israel's Capital... don't like it? go somewhere else... 

I always believe people have MUCH better things to do with their lives


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice and great new photo updates from Jerusalem, javi


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

More beauty


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And beautiful as well


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

i said that in the last sentance !


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

yalla, more pictures! :cheers:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

rofl.....


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

hno:


By the way. Jerusalem is amazing.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

After this thread I put jerusalem on my top list.


----------

